# To shade or not to shade?



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

I put up a shade canopy every summer before the 90-100 degree heat comes in(fairly cheap crafts booth type of thing) because luckily my 3 hive apiary fits under it. The top is high so they still get their morning sun "wake up call". On hot days it's Always best to inspect top bars at 6 am (after the cooler night....twilight isn't good enough) BUT I haven't had a "beezaster" like yours for 2 years now. Don't feel bad; I must have drowned 300 bees when my comb ripped like a zipper and fell into another one....Huge Mess,angry bees all over my suit,and gloves covered with goo. Never Again! I Know for Our summers and tree shade not helping midday, it helps a LOT.


----------



## ShannaRose (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like you answered your question. Your other 2 hives with shade are fine...


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

Right-I just kept hearing full sun is always best.


----------



## jennSAL (Jan 6, 2014)

I figured it is so hot here I'll sacrifice yield for lower temps if heat and full sun improve hive performance. Both my hives are in partial shade. The one with more wakes up a bit later in the am, and might not be doing as well but there are a lot of other differences. Not sorry at all they are not in full sun. The one with more sun has a lot more bees ventilating.


----------



## cbird (Jan 19, 2014)

Good to know-my other two hives in partial shade are much better in general too. I gave the hive in full sun some shade and they seem improved so shade is good!


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

I placed my TBH on the east side of a cypress tree. It gets full sun until 11a or so, then full shade until around 6p. About 2:30p today, the wind was up a bit while I checked my bars. I could see a full comb swaying with each gust. Not the best time to inspect, but I came home early and had a chance to work the hive. I don't believe full sun all day would serve my TBH well...


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm really surprised that at 80 degrees you're having trouble like that. I have two hives in morning sun and afternoon shade, and one in full sun almost all day until late afternoon. Temps range from 90-100 with high humidity. I have no problem with comb collapse. I have to wonder it it's your hive design. Is your roof acting like an oven and trapping too much heat?


----------



## Jonesjungle (Apr 15, 2014)

We made a shade and slowly moved all our hives under it. It faces south east and gets sun until about 11 am right now. We've had quite a few days above 105 this year. It is quite a bit cooler under the shade and no soft comb.


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

Nice work JJ! 

Helping the bees to keep them from working harder has its benefits!


----------



## crabbcatjohn (May 5, 2013)

Might want to add some vents to your gable ends..


----------



## BeeTheBee (Mar 27, 2015)

when its 90 F here in Central PA. The Hive Temp inside must be about 120 F. The sun beats down all day.. all day. Bees love sun, but I sure get too hot sometimes as do bees and it becomes uncomfotable for any living thing sometimes. Humidity plays a big role in the hive, its got be be a certain way for the larve pupae to grow properly. I hear full sun full sun from many people. Not in July and August when its 90-100 out with an unrelenting heatwave that lasts for weeks. If its uncomfortable for you its probably the same for them. Best is morning sun some afternoon sun then in shade or dappled for the remainder of the mid to late afternoon. If you place it or plant peoperly you can make it so that in winter there is full sun almost all day when the air is cold and the sun heats the hive and in Summer to have shade when the heat and more importantly the Humidity is unbearable.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

cbird said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am having an issue in one of my hives that I am thinking is coming from too much sun/heat. I started this hive 3 weeks ago and their comb is so soft two fell off before I was in the hive and then another one fell off while I was in it-I had just moved the bar a few inches and it fell, it was the worst clean up ever as it was so soft I could barely save anything. I know new comb is always soft but this is a big problem. It gets sun all day and it has only been up to 80 degrees here and will be much hotter soon. So I am thinking it might be helpful to put some shade cloth over them. Any thoughts? By the way my other two hives that have some shade are not having this issue.
> Thanks!
> Chrissi


Mine are in full sun, because it's suppose to be better for pest control. I've never had any in the shade so I can't say for sure. But it was 100 degrees here yesterday and the sun was brutal. 
Bee's are doing just fine, and have for several years.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

I have some in full sun and some in shaded areas.
It is my belief from observation of my hives and from observing another commercial Beek of over 30 years, they are better, from the pest management point, to be in full sun. I have read that bees will maintain the hive temp at 94 degrees. I have top feeder holes in the top boards of my hives, and when it is really hot in Florida, I open the hole to allow air flow and remove the entrance reducers.
I have recently began making these little metal caps that are shaped like an A-frame house over the holes to keep the rain out. When I am not feeding I place these with a piece of screen over the hole. I use small mouth Mason Jar bands to hold the screen in place. 
I read and have been told my University of FL that the hive beetle flies in. So the tighter you keep your hives the better.


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

Most of the books say dappled shade, while it is said SHB doesn't like full sun, so take your choice, I guess. I will never have that problem here in Nova Scotia, but my hives are still pure white, with a white metal top. It makes a lot of difference, even here. I also made screened entrance reducers out of #8 hardware cloth.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

my2cents said:


> I read and have been told my University of FL that the hive beetle flies in. So the tighter you keep your hives the better.


I don't think that helps much. I sat and killed 24 beetles trying to get into a nuc about 2 weeks ago. I had closed off the feeder hole and that is how I killed most of them, landing and crawling under the cover. however, the ones that flew directly to the entrance, hit a 1/4 inch hole almost every time. I did kill a few on the landing pad that were going to crawl in, but they had no trouble hitting that little bitty opening. I was amazed at how well they flew, and hovered. Most of the ones the were flying to the feeding whole, slammed on the brakes and hovered trying to figure out where the hole had gone. They are very good flyers. 

Ordered 3 more Freeman beetle traps today.


----------



## my2cents (Jul 9, 2015)

Robbin said:


> I don't think that helps much. I sat and killed 24 beetles trying to get into a nuc about 2 weeks ago. I had closed off the feeder hole and that is how I killed most of them, landing and crawling under the cover. however, the ones that flew directly to the entrance, hit a 1/4 inch hole almost every time. I did kill a few on the landing pad that were going to crawl in, but they had no trouble hitting that little bitty opening. I was amazed at how well they flew, and hovered. Most of the ones the were flying to the feeding whole, slammed on the brakes and hovered trying to figure out where the hole had gone. They are very good flyers.
> 
> Ordered 3 more Freeman beetle traps today.


DIY - http://www.greenbeehives.com/abgrbe.html


----------

